# Purina Dog Chow



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I would not feed it to my dogs.


----------



## hmsalazar (Feb 19, 2009)

Nana-chan said:


> Our 5 month old golden retriever has been eating the same food which was recommended by the breeder when we first got her. The name of the company is "Paw4mance". Im guessing its not a popular brand...but we are thinking of switching brands because of the expensive price and the far distance we have to go just to get it (Not something we can get at the average grocery or pet store). I dont know whether 5 month olds are still considered "puppies" but our regular grocery store sold "Purina Dog Chow". I tried to look on here for reviews but coudnt find any. Our dog is average weight.
> Does anyone have any opinions about Purina Dog Chow?
> 
> Thank you,


The better the food, the more healty your pup could be, but its your choice. Puppy is at about 1 year old but some people recomend larg breed puppy or adult food. Maybe you could try Iams, its not that hard to get (Walmart, Kmart, Target, Sams Club, etc) and not that expensive.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

different dogs do better on different foods you need to find what works for your dog, asking your vet might help.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

This is a great site to learn about food..... so you can make the decision what you want or would accept in a food. From there, you need to find what works well for your particular pupper. http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=main


----------



## BHVHarley (Nov 6, 2008)

if you buy more expensive and better quality dog food you feed less and do less poop control.

Andrea


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I used Purina Puppy Chow for the first year as it was what the breeder was feeding her. I admit, I didn't do any research into the different brands and figured I would do what the breeder recommended. She did OK on it. But if I had it to do all over again, I would go with something better. 

Below is a link to your current brand. Looks pretty good. Head and shoulders over Purina Dog Chow. If you want to change, Iams would be the best from a grocery store. But if you have a pet store like Petco, you will have many options. Also look into Ag feed stores. Most carry pet foods. 

http://www.paw4mance.ca/our-products_puppies.php


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Iams is a solid, available, and inexpensive food. Not the greatest in the whole world, but certainly just fine.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

I wouldnt feed that to my dogs.. but these days when your on a tight budget, sometimes you have to go with what doesnt hurt the wallet.. Im in the process of thinking about changing foods. I feed Fromm and its $80 a bag here. Ive heard great things about the Costco kirkland brand, and its fairly cheap. If you have a costco around, id try that. Its a better food and wont hurt the wallet.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

This is one food that we would never feed our dogs. It's one of the much lower quality foods. We feed IAMS and have had great results with it in both of our dogs. Neither of our dogs did well on any other premium or grain-free foods as they seemed to be too rich for them and IAMS has been an excellent choice from them. We pay about $36 for a 44-pound bag.


----------



## Leia (Oct 26, 2008)

I must be missing something. I feed Purina Dog Chow to mine. I even asked the vet about and she said it was a perfectly good food.


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

I feed Tessie Pro Plan, but we fed our Alison regular Purina with our vet's blessings, and she did fine on it. This was before the premium dog food trend really hit big time.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I used Purina Dog Chow and Puppy Chow Lucky's first year. I felt like his coat and skin wasn't the best. It could have been simply an issue that can come with puppies growing their new hair and going through stages....but who knows?

He has done well on Iams and Eukanuba. Eukanuba is better then Iams. Iams in my opinion is better then grocery store brands.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Plenty of dogs do great on Purina Dog Chow, however plenty of dogs do better on better foods. I, personally, would not feed it unless I had no other choice.

The best thing to feed to your dog, is what works for your dog.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Leia said:


> I must be missing something. I feed Purina Dog Chow to mine. I even asked the vet about and she said it was a perfectly good food.


Sometimes we come across as food snobs. Looking at my original post, I guess I fall into that bucket. Sorry.

Most here prefer a brand that has meat listed as the first ingredient. Dog Chow is front end loaded with corn. Some don't want corn at all in the product. I don't think it is bad, but prefer it listed way on down the list. Having said that, my brother fed his mixed breed Dog Chow over the years and the dog lived to be 16. I have a buddy who owns 2 goldens and he feeds it. They look as healthy as any to me. 

So the moral of the story, keep feeding it if your dog is doing well. Plus you have your vet's blessing. Of course some will say vet's only take one nutrition course in college. But I have a feeling, they know more about it than most posters on a forum board.


----------

